# Any Lomographers in the house???



## ScribbledShinanigans (Mar 6, 2011)

I've recently purchased a Lomography Fish Eye. I love how close you can get to subjects and the fact that the field of view is broader than the human eye. However, I'm still getting used to how closely you have to get to your subject to achieve the full fish eye effect. I find the Lomography brand very interesting. Has anyone used their Oktomat? That's the next one I hope to purchase. Or does anyone know of any other interesting cameras from that brand worth buying? I would also love to see fellow Lomographer photos!


----------



## PASM (Mar 6, 2011)

Around 2003, I had the 4 x Action Sampler. Fun camera  I notice Lomography is broadening now to include other cameras, like the late 1960s, Japanese rangefinders and 1970s, zone-focus, automatics. You could try those cameras out too, they can be found cheap...Olympus Pen (EE, EE-S), XA2, Trip 35, Konica C35 etc.


----------



## ScribbledShinanigans (Mar 6, 2011)

I like how they brighten the colors. I first took photos with black and white photographs, which of course didn't do the camera justice. I usually don't do color film but I had to get some to see what this camera could really do!


----------



## PASM (Mar 6, 2011)

Check this out too

Redscale - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

RedScale Film


----------



## ScribbledShinanigans (Mar 6, 2011)

Well, I will certainly be putting that on my photography to-do list!

I love when people use accidents to their advantage.

There's a girl that for the longest time had this eerie look to her photos, which fit for many of them, and she couldn't figure out why. She had been exposing the wrong side of the fiber paper. She felt ridiculous at first, but every once in a while she does it on purpose to get that odd, almost creepy effect.

I also want to play around with negative photos. I'm hoping to make my own pinhole camera so I can develop giant negatives. I think it looks so interesting when you get good contrast, especially with natural objects like trees and flowers.


----------



## PASM (Mar 6, 2011)

It's how the origin of chemical photography itself was realised - inadvertently.. by chance.


----------



## ScribbledShinanigans (Mar 6, 2011)

Hmm.. I never studied the origin, but I will now!


----------



## scriptkat (May 16, 2011)

ScribbledShinanigans said:
			
		

> I've recently purchased a Lomography Fish Eye. I love how close you can get to subjects and the fact that the field of view is broader than the human eye. However, I'm still getting used to how closely you have to get to your subject to achieve the full fish eye effect. I find the Lomography brand very interesting. Has anyone used their Oktomat? That's the next one I hope to purchase. Or does anyone know of any other interesting cameras from that brand worth buying? I would also love to see fellow Lomographer photos!



Hiya - I shoot with my Diana F+ on 120 film and love getting back to analog!! Love the redscale film and Velvia for great colors.


----------



## RRYANSMITHH (Jun 10, 2011)

I actually have a Fisheye, a Holga, and a Recesky TLR (if you haven't heard of these, look them up, they're very fun.) I've shot quite a few rolls through the Holga, but haven't got around to getting them developed yet. I'm currently shooting with the Fisheye and the Recesky, and they're both fun to use.

Anybody shot with the LC-Wide yet?


----------



## madbalsam (Jun 20, 2011)

I know that Lomo photography is supposed to be filled with character and texture, but I have printed many a photos that are just too dark. I am curious which types of lights to use for Lomo photography. I mean, wouldn't it defeat the purpose of using a Lomo camera and then using hi-tech lights? Would it be sufficient to rely on home lighting options?


----------



## Liana (Jun 22, 2011)

thanks..for sharing...


----------



## madbalsam (Jun 23, 2011)

I find that when I go too close to the subject, some of the natural (or artificial, from light bulbs) light is blocked off. How bright must the surrounding be to still get a decent photo with Fisheye on Lomo?


----------



## clemaire (Jul 10, 2011)

Has anyone cross processed with a holga? I'm thinking of getting a holga 135BC for that purpose.


----------



## Apertur3 (Jul 26, 2011)

thinking about picking up a fish eye 2


----------



## sandersjessica (Aug 4, 2011)

Lomography cameras are the best I ever had my hands on. I am not so much a fan of film cameras, but since I tried using lomography cameras, its amazing to see what can I do with lomography camera.


----------



## meerly (Aug 29, 2011)

Dear Lomographers,

Good news! Lomography has set its footprint in Singapore!
Follow Lomography Singapore on facebook now! Lomography Singapore | Facebook 

Besides, Lomography is inviting Singapore Bloggers to join Loblography Singapore Challenge.
More info can be found here: ææ°è³è¨ ç LoBlography Singapore Challenge - Lomography


----------



## ultrasuede.cushion (Sep 6, 2011)

Ive got a Lomo fisheye for randomness, its fun. My avatar was taken with my fisheye. I was going to pick up a diana with a 35m back, but thats fallen to the wayside since I picked up an AE-1.


----------



## klbphotography (Sep 19, 2011)

shot with Lomographic Society 35mm Fisheye #2


----------



## Jethro (Sep 20, 2011)

I have the Fisheye 2, got it from my friends as a birthday present..I don't use it that much but it's still a cool little thingy and it's always a nice change from DSLR, kind of a rest  here's some shots:










upload images





adult image host


----------

